# little tease on my 40g breeder tank



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

*My 40G breeder tank... UPDATED WITH FULL SHOTS - RESCAPED*

Just a few little pics to give you a taste of things to come, tank is growing out and filling in...don't ask for a full shot just yet!

large snail 








berried RCS, not one of yours katalyst - not mature enough just yet 








sneek peek at the supposed to be centrepeice, still growing out


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

so you called the top of the centerpiece sneak?

Or did you mean peek rather than peak?

har har. Nice centerpiece


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah yeah peek, not peak


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

*sigh* If only I was not a plant murderess. That looks like an absolute shrimp haven the shrimp are probally in absolute heaven! I'm so glad to see some of my little guys are in such good hands and in nice digs!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> *sigh* If only I was not a plant murderess. That looks like an absolute shrimp haven the shrimp are probally in absolute heaven! I'm so glad to see some of my little guys are in such good hands and in nice digs!


yeah not only do they love it, but the moss/riccia I cannot touch/move because some of them hide deep inside, it's crazy, the other day I was staring at it sort of spacing out, and a shrimp crawls out of no where  i just started laughing... then i realized..."don't touch the moss"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fanastic!!!!  Is that one of the snails i gave ya?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How come you're always up so early Ciddian (or perhaps you didn't go to sleep yet, like me )?

What plant is the shrimp on? Also, is that the Riccia you got from me?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks really good bud, I've always loved nice moss displays 

Look forward to seeing the whole thing!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow looks great Jim!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks guys, 

yes ciddian, it is one of the MANY snails you so kindly gave to me!  oh and the red rams are breeding!  

yes darkblade48, it is the riccia you sold me! 

the plant is Hygrophila polysperma v. sunset (i believe)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> the plant is Hygrophila polysperma v. sunset (i believe)


Yup, one of my fav stem plants!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that looks great!! I'm so tempted to start another planted tank.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Yup, one of my fav stem plants!


it grows like crazy too


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I find in really high light you can get it to grow almost like a ground cover across the substrate, kinda neat looking.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I find in really high light you can get it to grow almost like a ground cover across the substrate, kinda neat looking.


that's actually what I'm trying on the other side of the tank


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Problem is...they keep....growing....all....the....way....across....the...tank!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Problem is...they keep....growing....all....the....way....across....the...tank!


agreed, I cut one last week that was 3feet across my tank.............................................................it's back lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok, a while since my last update, will post full tank shots later...here's just me playing with the camera!

some pearling riccia,









pearling bacopa


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Let's see the full tank already!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

just one quick shot before I charge my camera and go camping for the week...lets see how bad it does without nightly matainence .... (dumb parents lol)


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, yea damn those parents for making us go camping and having all that 'fun in the sun' in the 'beautiful wild'. Pfft i say! Nature doesnt have anything on your CO2 injection and t5 lights!!! The sun is overrated!
Oh and very nice tank btw!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Fishfinder said:


> lol, yea damn those parents for making us go camping and having all that 'fun in the sun' in the 'beautiful wild'. Pfft i say! Nature doesnt have anything on your CO2 injection and t5 lights!!! The sun is overrated!
> Oh and very nice tank btw!


lol ...i didn't make much sense... i meant that I'm going camping, with my girlfriend only.... my parents are hopeless to look after my tank in my absence...therefor I have to do w/c and set everything so they can just "sprinkle some food" wednesday lol for the fishes lol

thanks for the comment though !


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Ahh lol, going with just the GF is much better  But yea, thats sorta what im going to have to do when i got to Uni, will only be back every 2weeks or so... good old low tech and maybe an autofeeder.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome tank Jim!!!

The title to your thread says "breeder", what do you plan on breeding? Or do you mean the dimensions of the tank? I'd love to replace my 26g long with a 40g long!

What fish do you have? Did you use a hair net on the riccia?

Cheers,


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Awesome tank Jim!!!
> 
> The title to your thread says "breeder", what do you plan on breeding? Or do you mean the dimensions of the tank? I'd love to replace my 26g long with a 40g long!
> 
> ...


it's a 40g breeder tank,....which gives dimensions of 36x18x15.5 so it's really ~43.5 gallons

I would love to replace with something in the 5-6 foot range...but i'd need more substrate ($$$$$) and more lighting...only 192 watts.... not enough for a 150 tank...with pressurized... my growth is insane over the 5 days I was gone! 

yes I used a hair net on the riccia

until about 2 weeks ago, i used shrimp/snails only...not i've moved my shrimp to a smaller tank, and put my guppys/sae's and rummy's back in there.... will move my tetras again soon


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok so I decided it was time to revamp my mossed up driftwood...

what it was before,









and now..this is actually only the moss from the one peice of driftwood, i pulled the whole carpet off and it was HUGE...probably 2-3 inches thick ...out of the water lol ...and that's a 5g bucket from rona for reference..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

What kinda moss is that?  Looks great Jim!

Ans *WHY* doesn't my moss look like that!?! Okay I know that answer already lol.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> What kinda moss is that?  Looks great Jim!
> 
> Ans *WHY* doesn't my moss look like that!?! Okay I know that answer already lol.


it's a mix of taiwan, singapore and xmas moss...some erect/flame but mostly the former....

I just took it all off..made a dry tight ball larger than a softball.... went through it over the last couple hours, had some hair algae through it... top layer mostly... will be selling away algae infested parts though...

as for why yours doesn't grow like/look like that... i use heavy ferts/co2/lights, and tons of water flow


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

did a bit of a rescape last week, riccia was moved from the rock to onto a peice of driftwood, mosses moved out into other tanks...left one peice of DW in there with moss.... has to grow out...it's on the right with 3 java ferns around it... picked up the hairgrass from darkblade  should grow in nicely over the next week or two... cambomba is new, i bought it last week at less than half it's size 

back right you can't see the hygro corymbosa as it's been shadowed by the sessiflora, but it's there and tall! need to trim that corner again... my bacopa on the left is taking up that entire 1/5 of the tank, front to back  love that stuff.....need to do a major trim/prune in there again!

added rocks from my pool area, we have a large area of riverrocks...cost a fortune, being put to good use here... not sure if I like the look of them yet... seem too distracting????


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Where is Ivan the Terrible? lol The rocks look good, you could always slap some riccia on it if you think its distracting. 

Again I say, NOT FAIR! 

In all seriousness it looks awesome!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

"ivan the terrible" is somewhere in there.... he likes to hang out around my bacopa or behind one of the powerheads in the back.... dunno why... the little ones are always all over the place 


I guess I could cover with more riccia once It's grown enough for me to cover them in about a week or two


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I like the rock formation, but if you think (well, I think it would be nice) it is too distracting, but still want to keep the stones, try using only one color or shade of rocks, so they seem more like a single unit rather than a collection. Will look less distracting but have the same effect I think. I'd opt for black stone, but that's just me 

Tank looks great btw!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I like the rock formation, but if you think (well, I think it would be nice) it is too distracting, but still want to keep the stones, try using only one color or shade of rocks, so they seem more like a single unit rather than a collection. Will look less distracting but have the same effect I think. I'd opt for black stone, but that's just me
> 
> Tank looks great btw!


that's a good idea with the rocks... I'll search out pool area today to see what I can find... originally it was setup like a cave sort of for my pleco...but it blocked what I had in the back.... so I "de-caved" it lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

update, growth is insane....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think it's time to go to town with the clippers!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yup, which is why i have a package for sale  lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow some bosemani rainbows would look beautiful in there! Nice tank! How's the creep?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Wow some bosemani rainbows would look beautiful in there! Nice tank! How's the creep?


nah, i don't like rainbows  the creep is great though, he doesn't bother anyone it's awesome...the little BN's I got from you are getting much larger!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that is so awesome very very nice. I like the rocks they kind of stick out like that. Pat


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

pulled these 3 mother plants out while doing my trim for sales ... the ruler is 16 inches lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL thats just awesome Jim. X)


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> LOL thats just awesome Jim. X)


thanks, since that, i've taken about 10 more of those plants out... this is ridiculous, no idea i had this much!!!! i've really opened up my tank in hte last 2 hours... so many plants i need to sell.. i'm going to cuba on saturday, want these gone by then! LOL

btw sent you a pm!


----------

